
Hacker Who Leaked Scarlett Johansson Pics Gets 10 Years - uladzislau
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413342,00.asp
======
Ronsenshi
From the title it might seem like a harsh sentence (especially if you haven't
heard about this case before), but considering that he hacked accounts and
stole personal data from at least 50 more people, this is a very reasonable
sentence.

